
An Empirical Study of Affiliate Marketing Disclosures on YouTube and Pinterest [pdf] - RobLach
http://aruneshmathur.co.in/files/publications/Affiliate_Disclosure__ConPro_2018_.pdf
======
RobLach
_We have three main findings.

First, we find that—on both YouTube and Pinterest—content with affiliate URLs
have significantly higher user engagement compared to content that does not
contain affiliate URLs.

Second, we find that affiliate marketing disclosures appear in three distinct
formats—which we term Affiliate Link disclosures, Explanation disclosures, and
Support Channel disclosures—as opposed to one standardized format.

Third, we find that the overall prevalence of these disclosures is low: only
∼10% of all affiliate content on each platform has accompanying disclosures._

